# Screen going crazy Lenovo touch screen desktop



## PatriciaMay (May 2, 2017)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-5005U CPU @ 2.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4007 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 920A, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 99 GB (14 GB Free); D: 799 GB (712 GB Free);
Motherboard: LENOVO, CRESCENTBAY
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

my screen opens and closes things without me touching it or giving any instructions.






it starts with these circles on the screen then proceeds to open files or websites .. it has sent to emails by itself .. luckily they came back Mailer Daemon. This is my work computer so I really need help quickly. 
It will be ok for a while .. like right now .. then it will start up again.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi PatriciaMay, welcome to the TSG Forums......

Before we address the issue of the bad behaving screen there is another issue that you should resolve.

I see from the stats that you provided that your W10 HDD (or Partition), which is designated as C: has a capacity of 99GB with 14GB Free. It is recommended that in order for a HDD (or Partition) to operate at maximum efficiency there should always be a minimum of 15% left Free - this is especially applicable to the Windows HDD (or Partition). As you will realise your C: is right at the maximum recommended.

Your D: has plenty of free space therefore I suggest that before we proceed further, that you move at least 20GB of files from C: to D:

T.


----------

